# New Member from South Wales



## keechy (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey guys, Im from a little place called Brynmawr. I own a Cooper S which is a lot of fun.










Speak to you all soon


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Welcome to Detailing World


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Welcome :wave:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Welcome to dw mate, hope u got a loose wallet lol


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

HI mate and welcome hope you got plenty of reddies lol


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, and let the OCD begin :thumb:

Nice looking mini you have there :argie:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

welcome along


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

cool car mate, welcome to the funny farm !


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi welcome mate... yep minis are fun cars


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. You need to have a good understanding of man maths to be on here. Another address to have things delivered to would also be handy.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Huw said:


> Welcome to the forum. You need to have a good understanding of man maths to be on here. Another address to have things delivered to would also be handy.


Wish i thought of the second address perhaps it would stop the wife going off on one when i have some new stuff delivered :lol::lol:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

littlejack said:


> Wish i thought of the second address perhaps it would stop the wife going off on one when i have some new stuff delivered :lol::lol:


I used to get it delivered to the office, haven't been able to do that for a few years. Fortunatley I have found out when the AS rep is in the area, so large items like 5l of Tardis, G101 etc can be collected and moved when the coast is clear. That way when I get a delivery, I point out I haven't bought anything for ages.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice one... Managed to catch the AS rep today at my depot so got some Tardis and someof there wax.. So got to hide it now lol


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome! Nice S.. standard?


----------

